# no internet caused by Norton Firewall



## hoffy628 (Feb 13, 2005)

Hello
I have run into a issue. when I connect using dial up, the internet does not work unless I change the settings on my Norton firewall 2003. If I go into settings and change it to allow all internet activity it works, if I change it to either medium (only block known trojans) or High, it doesnt work. I did a full system scan with anti-virus and it came up clean, any idea what it could be?
Thanks alot....
Ron


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

turn it on to medium, and see if you can go to http://66.94.230.36 (yahoo.com)

if you can get to it from the ip, then your norton firewall is blocking port 53 (dns) and you will need to free it up


----------

